# Tempo Andorra



## Gil_Algarvio (23 Mar 2009 às 19:00)

Eu vou para Pas de la Casa de dia 27 de Abril a 3 de Março, e tenho ski e essas qualidades todas incluidas.

Alguem sabe dixer-me como vai estar por lá o tempo e o estado das pistas e isso?

agradecia...


----------



## vitamos (24 Mar 2009 às 09:53)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Eu vou para Pas de la Casa de dia *27 de Abril a 3 de Março*, e tenho ski e essas qualidades todas incluidas.
> 
> Alguem sabe dixer-me como vai estar por lá o tempo e o estado das pistas e isso?
> 
> agradecia...




Querias dizer de 27 de Abril a 3 de Maio?
Absolutamente impossível fazer qualquer previsão a esta distância... terás que aguardar mais algum tempo


----------

